
Ford Pours $182M into Pivotal - walterclifford
http://fortune.com/2016/05/05/pivotal-ford-microsoft-funding/
======
alexc05
One of the team leads at Pivotal gave a talk at our offices about a year back
and described their development methodology to us (at least at their Toronto
offices).

He told us that they were 100% "pair programming" matching which wound up (in
his opinion) making all developers as a whole better through a sort of cross-
pollination of skills.

I thought it was interesting and (relatively speaking) quite unique.

I've found some of my greatest periods of growth were via not necessarily
"pair programming" but "nearby programming" which is to say our screens were
virtually side by side, and we were both working on slightly different parts
of the exact same product.

I've always been intrigued by the prospect of going all the way to full PAIR
programming - which is to say collaboratively solving the same problem on the
same project with the same computer.

I'm not 100% convinced I wouldn't feel limited, but it's definitely
interesting to me

